# Using a RS SPL meter with a TASCAM US122MKII soundcard?



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Can I use my RS SPL meter as a microphone with the TASCAM external soundcard? I eventually intend to purchase a calibrated EMM6 microphone, but I wanted to start doing measurements with my trusty SPL meter first. I'm mostly interested in optimizing my subwoofer placement, so I don't yet need the full-range response of the better microphone.

Assuming I can use the RS SPL meter with the TASCAM, what cables do I need? A XLR male to RCA male?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No reason why you can't use the meter with the TASCAM, as it accepts line-level inputs. No need for XLR; a RCA-to-1/4" cable (TS/mono) will work fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

Super - thanks!


----------

